# Old tricycle id it’s a nice one



## Billythekid (Jul 20, 2021)

Old tricycle I’d? A nice one I think any info would be appreciated any idea what’s it worth? Only pic I took when I saw it sorry


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 20, 2021)

This is a late 1930s Hedstrom Minuteman tricycle. Some of them had a large fender over the front wheel and some didn't. Not sure of the value of these trikes.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

Here is my pneumatic Hedstrom Minuteman. I'm not sure how you tell if it originally came with the fender or not although there maybe some tell-tale signs upon closer examination. If this one requires the big fender you have a better chance of finding an Aerocycle tank. You would also need to find a set of bars, hubcaps, and have the tires redone. V/r Shawn


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 21, 2021)

I’m not big into tricycles is it worth $5 $50 or $500?


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 21, 2021)

I looked into it but I haven’t seen one forsale missing the front fender but I did find a ad showing that it did not have a fender If the price is decent I’ll pick it up next weekend


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 21, 2021)

Questioning price will be based on
Correct bars and grips or are they are gone 
Looks like no rubber on any wheels
Missing Hedstrom hubcaps 
Are pedals both complete
And is that primer, repainted  or original paint


If all the answers are No , gone or not original 
I’d say price as seen $100-200 max. 
Parts , rubber extc. Are impossible to find 

Complete original - $4-500 

still a nice find , great frame and spring seat.
GL

These are only opinions 

mark


----------



## 1motime (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice trike.  Those rear wheels look a bit oversized.  What diameter is the front?  20"?  Might want to get it on the ground with the front mocked up.  See if it sits level.  Still good parts.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 24, 2021)

He wanted $200 and that’s all he’s got missing the handlebars and fender


----------



## 1motime (Jul 24, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> He wanted $200 and that’s all he’s got missing the handlebars and fender



You can do better.  Better and flashier Airflow trikes are out there.  It is all timing.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 24, 2021)

Yea I was kinda shocked with the price I have bought several things from him and the prices r better most of the time


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 3, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> He wanted $200 and that’s all he’s got missing the handlebars and fender




Missing  bars , fenders and Rubber makes the trike a dust collector 
Perfect spot where it resides right now !
Worth $200 all day long if you have a complete one at home missing it’s original seat .

mark


----------



## Rusthound (Aug 4, 2021)

I bought one at a local auction about 3 years ago and it came with a catalog ad showing it with what looked like a bicycle fender on it.  So I tried a 20" balloon fender and it fit nice and the braces went into the holes on the forks.


----------

